# Proyecto Doppler - Monitores de referencia SS 8531g00 + D3004



## juanfilas (Abr 5, 2012)

Este es un desarrollo que duro 5 meses (y todavía no está 100% terminado) donde se tuvieron casi todos los factores en cuenta para lograr un par de bafles con las mínimas distorsiones de todo tipo posibles.

Estamos hablando de unos monitores con una fidelidad de referencia en el nivel que estamos ahora con la tecnología que disponemos.

Primero hay que aclarar que son monitores dos vías y la selección de transductores se hizo en base a esto, para tres vías ya no es válida la selección de transductores.
El orden de lo que vamos a estudiar es el siguiente:

Selección del midwoofer
Selección del tweeter
Diseño de los bafles
Construcción de los bafles (son bastante más complicados que la típica caja)
Mediciones
Cálculo del crossover y su armado
Mediciones finales y apreciaciones
Acabado de los bafles (pintura, enchapado, etc.)

Antes que nada tengo que aclarar que la ecuación precio-prestaciones no la voy a aplicar en este proyecto, quiero lo mejor A CUALQUIER PRECIO en el estado actual de la ciencia, así que es un proyecto CARO por más que sea diy. Pero si la mejora es real, vale la pena el gasto. No digo que sean los mejores monitores del mundo ni mucho menos, simplemente armo los mismos en base a muchísima información juntada en mucho tiempo y con los conocimientos que tengo actualmente (mas algunos de otros como verán mas adelante). Por supuesto que el resultado final podrá ser escuchado por el que quiera. Quiero dejar claro que son mis opiniones propias las que voy a comentar mas adelante y que no tengo la verdad absoluta.

Así que empecemos con la elección del midwoofer…

Como es un dos vías, la elección de los transductores se ve muchísimo más comprometida que con un tres vías, el midwoofer tiene que cumplir con algunas premisas como:

Bajar bien en frecuencia (no reproducir la parte baja del espectro es una distorsión importante).
Tener todas las distorsiones lineales y no lineales por debajo del umbral auditivo en todo el rango de frecuencias a reproducir (Acá va a ayudar mucho el tweeter elegido). 
Que logre un SPL suficiente para escuchar todo tipo de música (no nos olvidemos que son monitores).

Después de investigar y filtrar bastantes drivers, los que quedaron fueron los siguientes:

SEAS w18ex-001
Accuton C173-6-191
Scan Speak 18w8531g00
Scan Speak 18wu8741t
Audio Tecnology C-quenze 

Todos son excelentes drivers, de los mejores del mundo, hablemos muy brevemente de cada uno de ellos, si tienen dudas respecto a alguno de ellos me comentan y ampliamos, esto es un megahiper resumen, por supuesto que compare Distorsión armónica, lineal, intermodulación, CSD, etc. 
Así que primero veamos los eliminados más rápidamente y dejemos los que sobrevivieron para el final.

Accuton C173-6-191:

Es un woofer con una tecnología que me encanta, muy sensible y con una gama media extraordinaria, tiene una ruptura suave y fácil de filtrar, el problema es que, si bien bajan bastante en frecuencia (con su correspondiente diseño) su distorsión armónica en baja frecuencia es muy mala, lo cual los elimina de la lista.

Audio Tecnology C-quenze:

Es un woofer muy solidamente construido con una excelente sensibilidad, una gama media excelente, muy fácil de filtrar ya que no tiene ruptura apreciable, es un excelente woofer pero tiene un solo problema: por mas que sus distorsiones en baja frecuencia sean muy buenas, no baja mucho, tiene una fs muy alta que hace imposible un diseño viable. 

Ya quedaron solo tres midwoofers y ahora se complica mas, pero vamos a arrancar con el Illuminator de Scan Speak.

Lo ves y ves un diseño de vanguardia, igualmente se puede ver lindo y sonar como el ort* pero este no es el caso, tiene todas las distorsiones muy bajas, mejor todavía que los antes citados, una ruptura bastante bien controlada, una excursión lineal de +-9mm ¡!! Casi me decido por este woofer para el proyecto, pero analizando bien las cosas, las distorsiones son peores que las de su hermano Revelator y como quiero ser objetivo, lo elimine de la lista. 

Solo nos deja dos woofes esto y son dos woofers muy conocidos:

El Scan Speak Revelator 18w8531g00 y el SEAS W18EX001. No hace falta buscar mucho por la web para darse cuenta de que la mayoría de los amantes del audio digan que son los mejores woofers en el estado actual de la ciencia, tanto los que se basan en mediciones como los que se basan en escuchas (esto es bueno). Hay que tener cuidado con los fanatismos varios que se encuentran ya que un fanático de Accuton nos va a decir que son mejores, o uno de Scan Speak lo mismo, por eso hay que tener cuidado en filtrar bien y detectar favoritismos, yo soy objetivo, si x marca en mejor en lo que quiero, voy por esa y punto…

Ambos tienen todas las distorsiones a un nivel menor que los anteriores citados, pero cada uno es mejor que el otro en algo.
La distorsión por intermodulación, armónica y CSD es excelente en los dos, auque el SEAS es un poco mejor arriba de los 1500hz y el Scan Speak es mejor debajo de los 100hz, en el medio son virtualmente iguales. Ambos tienen rupturas complicadas (que se solucionan con el crossover).

Como dije antes, el tweeter ayudo mucho en la elección del woofer ya que el elegido me permite cortar muy abajo, cerca de los 1600hz y la balanza se inclino para el lado del Revelator, así que compre estas preciosidades:









Si quieren hablar de cualquier driver podemos tranquilamente, yo ahora voy a ampliar solamente del Revelator y porque lo elegí.

La fs y sus t\s permiten diseños que manejan buena potencia y bajan mucho (en este caso alrededor de 45hz en caja cerrda y algo  de 35hz en bass reflex) después vamos a hablar de la caja que hay mucho, ya que hay muchísimos diseños con este woofers mal hechos (bue… en parte).
Su fs es de 28hz (después subo la medida), tiene una excursión lineal de +-6.5mm!!! y no lineal de +-11mm es enorme y nos va a dar un rango lineal superior que otros drivers, es la Xmax mas grade de todo el grupo, su sensibilidad es de 87db un poco mejor que la del SEAS y suficiente para que no necesitemos grandes potencias para moverlos. Le es de solo 0,35mH y viendo la curva de impedancia notamos un excelente motor con buen cobre en muchos lados. 
Otro dato a destacar es que en un 7´´ metieron 150cm2 de área radiante, simplemente impresionante, es casi el área de un 8´´ lo cual nos va a dar mejores graves (este woofer tiene uno de los graves mas limpios que hay) al mover mas aire.
El diseño del cono es impresionante, súper rígido pero recontra amortiguado gracias a los surcos rellenos de material amortiguante, osea que funciona como pistón rígido pero no resuena, por eso es tan limpio en toda su gama (en Internet hablan de 10 veces menos distorsión por intermodulación que otros parlantes del mismo precio, es una boludez enorme, es superior pero por poco al lado de un buen SEAS, hay varias mediciones de ambos drivers de sitios respetables por ahí), el cono es de papel (increíble por lo rígido que es) y muy liviano, con sus ventajas en alta frecuencia al tener menos masa que mover. Dado a que su distorsión por intermodulación es bajísima y lo vamos a cortar muy abajo, van a ser unos monitores “detalladísimos”, espero que los más detallados en cuanto a reproducción que haya escuchado hasta la fecha.

Pero hay mas cosas que hacen de este midwoofer único y que suman sus buenos puntos:
La suspensión no es de una goma común como en todos los woofers que se ven, es de espesor variable para que su rigidez sea la misma en todo el rango lineal… Con la araña lo mismo, como ven en las fotos, no es la típica “montañas y valles” de todos los woofers, está diseñada para que sea igual de rígida a cualquier excursión… estos son detalles que solo se ven en los Revelator, ni siquiera en midwoofers mucho más caros.



En la parte trasera del cono se ven zonas con más pegamento (se nota que es a propósito ya que la prolijidad de armado es de otro mundo) para igualar pesos del cono y que los t\s de las unidades que te venden (Siempre de a dos, seguidos en n° de serie) sean iguales, no corremos el riego como me ha pasado con algún XT25 u otro driver que era 1db más sensible, o los t\s variaban en un 10%....

En fin, está muy bien diseñado por todos lados, sus medidas son de otro mundo, sus comentarios excelentes también así que por todo lo expuesto fue el elegido para el proyecto. Es un woofer con sus años ya pero todavía no hay ninguno superior, los Illuminator prometen, pero todavía son inferiores, seguramente los mejoraran (como paso con los revelaror cuando salieron) y superaran a sus hermanos, por ahora la cosa es así…
Vamos a continuar con la elección del tweeter, acá fue más fácil que con el woofer ya que no hay muchas opciones para un dos vías de la calidad que busco, sumado a la frecuencia que quiero cortar, si podía cortar más arriba hay muchísimas más opciones que me iban a dar los mismos resultados, pero como es un dos vías se nos complica todo ya que hay que buscar un equilibrio entre distorsiones- fs-direccionalidad mucho más fino que con un diseño de tres vías donde tenemos márgenes muchísimo mas grandes. Tweeters que se pueden cortan muy abajo en frecuencia hay muchos, pero la mayoría tiene debajo de los 2khz una distorsión armónica horrible, o mala intermodulación o son direccionales, etc... Si vamos a cortar mas arriba en frecuencia empeoramos el rendimiento del woofer ya que entra en la zona no-omnidireccional con lo cual el resultado final es peor...
Buscando bastante, los tweeters posibles para el diseño son: 

Scan Speak d2904/7100
Scan Speak d3004/6600 (o el 6620 que es igual pero plateado y mas caro)
SEAS T25CF-002
Scan Speak d2608/9130 (ex Peerless 810921)

Morel tiene lindas opciones pero todas para cortar de 1800hz para arriba (con altos ordenes de filtro y notch en fs), con Accuton lo mismo, son excelentes, pero con woofers mas chicos o en 3 vías.

Si analizamos bien las cosas, en baja frecuencia (para un tweeter) no hay con que darle a los Scan Speak, el d2904/7100 lo elimino de la lista por que es virtualmente igual al d3004/6600 y sale mucho mas caro, es mas lindo por el frente plateado, pero.... busco el mejor sonido, nada mas, por este motivo también elimino el d3004/6620 que no aporta nada al sonido mas que “un frente bonito”.
Solo quedan dos modelos de Scan Speak (bue… uno era de Peerless pero lamentablemente lo que le sale bien a Vifa y a Peerless pasa a ser inmediatamente Scan Speak con su subida de precio).

Entre estos dos tweeters es difícil elegir ya que son muy parecidos y uno sale menos de la mitad que el otro, pero hay dos cosas que inclinaron la balanza hacia el "air circ" que son importantísimas: Es plano desde 500hz (si... desde 500hz), su armónica en baja frecuencia es igual al d2608 pero en alta es mejor, tiene una fs de 470hz, pero la gran ventaja de este tweeter es su omnidireccionalidad, es de otro mundo, hasta mejor que muchos domo 3/4´´ con lo cual el campo difuso en alta frecuencia va a ser mucho mejor que con las otras opciones, todas las mediciones que he visto (y son muchas) muestran uno de los tweeters mas omnidirecionales que haya visto (si no es el mas). Sale caro (ni hablar del woofer) pero si hay una diferencia en rendimiento, vamos por ese…









Su diseño es impresionante, la onda que sale para atrás es atrapada en un circuito entre los seis imanes y el guía ondas interno, con lo cual no vuelve hacia el domo, y es amortiguada en la zona. 
Sorprende lo liviano que es (tienen seis imanes de neodimio), pero constructivamente es de otro mundo. 
En fin, un “fuera de serie”, no hay tweeters que se le acerquen mucho en prestaciones y fidelidad (bajas distorsiones), por eso no dude mucho en usarlos.
Ya tenemos los drivers elegidos, lamentablemente son muy caros, pero estamos hablando de lo mejor del mundo, y si buscamos la máxima fidelidad, vale la pena hacer el gasto (sumado a que los bafles si los cuidamos ya saben lo que duran), si quieren hablar de algún otro tweeter no hay problemas, acá expongo un mega resumen.
Se me escapo decir que hay que cortar bajo en frecuencia por que el woofer empieza a ser direccional, y es mas direccional a mas diámetro, en un tres vías es fácil de solucionar eligiendo bien los puntos de cruce, pero un dos, que encima buscamos buen f3 y buen SPL se complica... por eso poder cortar a 1.6-1.5khz es una ventaja ENORME a la hora de diseñar un dos vías, y hay muy pocos tweeters que lo haga realmente bien.

Ya tenemos los transductores elegidos, son de lo mejor del mundo y eso ya nos garantiza que si hacemos las cosas de ahora en adelante bien, el resultado va a ser “de referencia”
Primero vamos a hablar del volumen y tipo de bafle que se lee de todo por Internet y hay muchas cosas mal explicadas.

El revelator se diseño para bass reflex pero este diseño va a ser cerrado por las muchas ventajas que ofrece este tipo de caja, sumado a que una f3 de 48hz no esta nada mal para ser cerrada la caja (la pendiente luego de f3 es de 12db/oct y no 24).
Estos parlantes como tienen una fs de 28hz y unos t/s que permiten con una misma sintonía (encima justo cae en la fs del parlante… esta gente de Scan Speak SABE hacer parlantes) y solo variando el volumen de la caja, obtener una respuesta plana pero que a mas volumen mas baja en frecuencia… que es lo que pasa normalmente con todos los parlantes, pero con los revelators la respuesta se mantiene plana en un gran margen.
Esto causo que se vean diseños con este parlante de los volúmenes mas variados (zaph tiene un diseño con los mismos drivers de 40 litros!), hay de 33 litros, 28 litros, etc… todos buscando que bajen lo mas posible las cajas, pero hay un gran problema, a mas litros el group delay se va haciendo peor, mucho peor, hasta el caso de que ya es muy audible.
Por Internet encontramos que estos parlantes se diseñaron para un volumen de 15 a 25 litros aproximadamente, y esto iba completamente en contra de casi todos los diseños que se ven por ahí con los 8531g, simulando un poco el equilibrio entre f3 y group delay esta entre los 20 y 24 litros mas o menos, pero quería estar seguro, así que buscando un poco llegue al mail del “jefe de diseño” de estos parlantes (llama a los 18w/8531g “mis bebes” jeje) por razones de privacidad no pongo su nombre acá, si lo quieren se los paso por MP, aunque no hace falta buscar mucho para dar con el… 
Entre que el es Danés y mi ingles es malo (el de el no se…) el intercambio fue bien “a lo indio” pero logre el dato que quería (en realidad corroborarlo), estos parlantes si bien pueden bajar mucho, el group delay crece mucho, así que me recomendó usar 22 litros de volumen para tener un group delay excelente con buena extensión en graves, es lo mejor para “ubicar los bafles en una sala típica” Si bien, esto es cierto, para el uso que les voy a dar y las ventajas que tiene, finalmente opte por caja cerrada, sacrificarè un poco en extensión de graves, pero gano mucho en otros aspectos, van a ser monitores grandes y pesados, pero van a sonar muy bien…

El diseño exterior en si no es nada de otro mundo, se basa en otros bafles míos anteriores que me dieron muy buenos resultados con el bafle stepp, haciendo que sea suave y fácil de manejar con el crossover, lo que si es muy distinto es el diseño de las paredes y el interior.

Uno de los mayores problemas de los bafles es que “las paredes cantan” pueden casi no vibrar, pero como el área es enorme, una pequeñísima vibración puede lograr en gran spl en cierta frecuencia, por eso siempre vemos diseños lo mas rígidos posibles, pero esto no es suficiente, ya que como una campana, si entra en resonancia puede ser lo mas rígido del mundo pero emitir sonido igual. 
Por ese motivo se pone algún material amortiguante como brea, cemento de contacto con arena, plomo o cualquier material de buena densidad y plástico. Pero con estos monitores quería ir un paso mas allá y eliminar completamente (o en su mayor medida) la irradiación secundaria que es esto que estamos hablando.
Por este motivo este bafle va a ser doble, una caja flotando dentro de otra con barrier entre medio, de esta forma no existe contacto entre los dos bafles y cualquier vibración que aparezca en la caja interior se amortigua con el barrier y no llega a la exterior (que además va a tener 3mm mas de barrier y unos cuantos refuerzos). Sumado a esto, el frente de 48mm de espesor y solo se agarra al bafle interior, no tiene contacto con el exterior para reducir todavía más la irradiación secundaria.
Básicamente son paredes “sándwich” pero que ni en las esquinas tienen contacto. En resumen queda: 3mm de barrier, 12mm de mdf, 6mm de barrier, 12mm de mdf para los laterales y tapa trasera. 

Mas adelante  les paso los planos (no esperen renders o dibujos mas finos, la idea es que se entienda) para que vean como queda y que tengan las medidas, el detalle del agarre del frente al bafle interior, las medidas principales para los cortes, el detalle de cortes, el refuerzo medio y el diseño exterior, el agarre del midwoofer. Etc.
En fin, no deja de ser una caja cerrada, pero con una caja recontra inerte para no tener problemas en graves. Este tipo de solución casi no se ve en bafles comerciales (o salen mas que un par de riñones) y es un detalle importante, si buscamos la perfección, hay que hacerlo.
Sumado a esto, el barrier es un excelente aislante acústico, asi que vamos a tener mas de 30-40db de atenuación de la onda trasera (pónganse adentro de una habitación de mdf de 25mm de espesor, hablen, y van a ver que de afuera los escuchan).

Para eliminar la onda trasera que sale del parlante voy a usar lana de vidrio de 35kg/m3, la misma absorbe mal y va a eliminar completamente las frecuencias que pueden resonar con las medias internas elegidas.
Volviendo un poco al tema del bafle, es complicado encontrar info. y estudios sobre la amortiguación en las paredes del bafle (seguro algunos foreros pueden subir mas cosas), ya que como cambia con el diseño-tamaño, no hay una norma clara a seguir, pero encontré este artículo donde muestran los resultados medidos en varios tipos de paredes: 

http://www.picosound.de/D_gehmat.htm

Como ven, mas o menos la norma es una pared fina de mdf con buen amortiguamiento es muy superior que una gruesa sin nada, hay un estudio de Linkwitz en su página donde hace algo similar.
Espero que les sea gráfico.
Aprovechando que saque todo el equipo de medición para hacerle un favorcito a Maxi adelanto la curva de impedancia de los tweeters ¿me habrá mentido Scan Speak con la fs de los tweeters? 



Nada mal no, lo que mas impresiona fuera de los 470hz de fs son los 4 ohm a 20khz (gracias al cobre y el buen diseño del motor).
Como ya saben, voy a usar Barrier (vinilo de alta densidad) para la amortiguación de las ondas y la aislación acústica, pero paso la lista de lo que se hablo en su momento:

Silicona (no se sabe si va a secar)
Brea (clásica, no se puede colar, así que tengo que ir armando por pared)
Pintura asfáltica (no sabemos si va a humedecer mucho las paredes)
Arena (hay que ensayar si con 5-6mm amortigua bien)
Oxido de Aluminio o algún polvo de material de buena densidad (supongo que va a tener similar comportamiento que la arena, pero al tener mas masa, va a ser mejor)
Arena con pegamento de contacto (2x1 buena amortiguación y viaje interplanetario)
Plomo (excelente masa, no se si el mdf aguatara sin deformarse la colada, sino armo por placas.
Vinilo de alta densidad (Barrier, lo aplico en capas, no importa que sea caro mientras cumpla su función)

Por otro lado, hay que acordarse que son dos capas de amortuguante, una entre las dos placas de mdf de 6mm y otra interior de 3mm, asi que se pueden hacer combinaciones plomo-barrier, arena-plomo, silicona-brea, etc.

Después de analizar las opciones me decante por el vinilo de alta densidad (Barrier), tiene unos coeficientes de atenuación muy altos, muy buena masa (5kg/m2 con solo 3mm de espesor) y amortigua muy bien las vibraciones (básicamente esta diseñado para esto). Viene en rollos de 1.22x2.5m (3 m2), un rollo me alcanza justo para el proyecto. 
Tiene 3mm de espesor, así que entre las dos placas va a ir doble, y la capa interior en vez de ser  de 3mm.
Al ser placas que se recortan fácil, armo la caja exterior, pego todas las placas, relleno los espacios que puedan quedar con silicona o pintura asfáltica y arriba pego una por una las placas de la caja interior y de nuevo silicona o pintura asfáltica.
El rollo sale $262 (Marzo 2012 en arg).

Para amortiguar las ondas internas y bajar el Qtc de la caja estuve viendo varias opciones, pero ninguna absorbe tanto como la lana de vidrio de 35kg/m3, como ya saben voy por esta.





Y además, fotos de la lana de vidrio de 35kg/cm3 que absorbe realmente muchísimo (ver tabla adjunta, no se copia bien pero se entiende), además del fieltro que si bien no absorbe tanto, si no llego a un Qtc de 0.5 con la lana de vidrio, usare fieltro y lo dejare en 0.707. Cuando mida sabremos con certeza.



Materiales                         Coeficientes/frecuencia
                         125Hz 250Hz 500Hz 1000Hz 2000Hz 4000Hz
Ladrillo, sin enlucir 0.03 0.03 0.03 0.04 0.05 0.07
Ladrillo, sin enlucir, pintado 0.01 0.01 0.02 0.02 0.02 0.03
Revoque de cal y arena 0.04 0.05 0.06 0.08 0.04 0.06
Placa de yeso 0.29 0.10 0.05 0.04 0.07 0.09
Moqueta sobre hormigón 0.02 0.06 0.14 0.37 0.60 0.65
Bloque de hormigón ligero poroso 0.36 0.44 0.31 0.29 0.39 0.25
Bloque de hormigón pintado 0.10 0.05 0.06 0.07 0.09 0.08
Suelo de hormigón o terrazo 0.01 0.01 0.015 0.02 0.02 0.02
Mármol o azulejos 0.01 0.01 0.01 0.01 0.02 0.02
Madera 0.15 0.11 0.10 0.07 0.06 0.07
Panel de madera contrachapada de 1 cm de espesor 0.28 0.22 0.17 0.09 0.10 0.11
Panel de madera aglomerada 0.47 0.52 0.50 0.55 0.58 0.63
Parquet 0.04 0.04 0.07 0.06 0.06 0.07
Parquet de madera sobre hormigón 0.04 0.04 0.07 0.06 0.06 0.07
Parquet de madera sobre listones 0.20 0.15 0.12 0.10 0.10 0.07
Alfombra de goma de 0.5 cm de espesor 0.04 0.04 0.08 0.12 0.03 0.10
Cortina 475 g/m2 0.07 0.31 0.49 0.75 0.70 0.60
Espuma de poliuretano de 35 mm (Fonac) 0.11 0.14 0.36 0.82 0.90 0.97
Espuma de poliuretano de 50 mm (Fonac) 0.15 0.25 0.50 0.94 0.92 0.99
Espuma de poliuretano de 75 mm (Fonac) 0.17 0.44 0.99 1.00 1.00 1.00
Espuma de poliuretano de 35 mm (Sonex) 0.06 0.20 0.45 0.71 0.95 0.89
Espuma de poliuretano de 50 mm (Sonex) 0.07 0.32 0.72 0.88 0.97 1.00
Espuma de poliuretano de 75 mm (Sonex) 0.13 0.53 0.90 1.00 1.00 1.00
Lana de vidrio de 14 kg/m3 y 25 mm de espesor 0.15 0.25 0.40 0.50 0.65 0.70
Lana de vidrio de 14 kg/m3 y 50 mm de espesor 0.25 0.45 0.70 0.80 0.85 0.85
Lana de vidrio de 35 kg/m3 y 25 mm de espesor 0.20 0.40 0.80 0.90 1.00 1.00
Lana de vidrio de 35 kg/m3 y 50 mm de espesor 0.30 0.75 1.00 1.00 1.00 1.00
Ventana de vidrio ordinaria 0.35 0.25 0.18 0.12 0.07 0.04
Pared de ladrillo enlucida con yeso 0.013 0.015 0.02 0.03 0.04 0.05
Superficie de piscina llena de agua 0.008 0.008 0.013 0.15 0.020 0.25
Puertas y ventanas abiertas 1.00 1.00 1.00 1.00 1.00 1.00

Arranque a pegar tablas, ya tengo los “cajones” para empezar a armar el sándwich, realmente se ve frágil una caja tan grande con paredes de 12mm, pero ya van a engordar 

Les estoy aplicando cola para aumentar la rigidez y con esto la fs del mdf. Muy de a poco para que no se deformen las paredes. Calculo que mañana arranco a pegar las placas de Barrier.



Me puse a medir los t\s de los revelators, por dos cosas: La mas obvia es que jamás una parlante tiene los t\s declarados por el fabricante y necesitaba saber con exactitud los de estos. Segundo, hace mucho se hablo del tema del ablande de los bafles y si era cierto o no. Entonces aproveche para medirlos recién sacados de la caja y después, dejarlos 10 minutos sonando con un tono de 33hz a buena excursión para ver si cambiaba algo. Si cambiaba, lo dejaba mas tiempo, e ir midiendo hasta ver cuando se estabilizaban los parámetros. En fin, esto merece un post aparte, pero luego de varias horas a muuucha excursión no hubo ninguna diferencia... 
Lo mas lindo fue meterle 20hz e ir subiendo el volumen hasta escuchar algún ruido aerodinámico, es increíble este parlante, a por lo menos +- 7-8 mm no se escucha nada (no se pierdan el final del video que los llevo al límite de la excursión).


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 5, 2012)

Les dejo fotos con los t\s, para mi suerte, andan mejor en cerrada que en bass reflex  y como siempre... distan mucho de los declarados, no le den bola a Le, como corto la medición en 1000hz la calcula mal. Los t\s los medí con el parlante en el aire, no como se ven en las fotos, ahí solo los deje excursionando algunas horas.





Todas las placas interiores de barrier ya cortadas:



Apiladas con un CD arriba para que vean el tamaño, eso que se ve ahí pesa 12kg…



Ya pegadas de a dos y emprolijadas:



Ya pegadas al cajón y con silicona “a presión” por cualquier espacio que pueda haber quedado entre ellas:



Mas manos de cola a las placas de madera internas:



Esta parte que viene es la mas critica en la construcción del bafle ya que las tolerancias son muy chicas, como ya se hablo, el frente va pegado solo al bafle interior, cosa que, si se transmite una vibración, sea a la placa interior del bafle y la misma sea amortiguada y además, atenuada por los 6mm de Barrier. La macana es que al trabajar con materiales no rígidos y la luz al ser de solo 2mm, un pequeño error y todo lo hecho hasta ahora no sirve. Empecé a pegar las placas con mucha paciencia ya que, apenas se tocan las caras con cemento de contacto, no las separas mas, así que la dejaba un centímetro mas arriba y con pequeños golpes la iba bajando y presionando para que queden perfectas, cuando termine con todas las placas revise y ¡todo ok!, tengo 2-2.5mm de separación que cuando lo lije para que quede perfectamente plano serán 1.5-2mm, realmente quedo muy bien.





Para darle rigidez al conjunto pegue 3 refuerzos internos por bafle y con mucha cola en todas las uniones, deje estancos los bafles, ahora solo faltan los refuerzos frontales para sujetar el frente, la bornera, darle varias manos de cola para aumentar la rigidez y fs, la segunda capa amortiguante de 3mm, además del relleno que es  lana de vidrio de 35kg/cm2 (tengo que aumentar un 70-80% el volumen interno).

Paso unos fotos de cómo va quedando (lo blanco adentro del bafle es cola que todavía no seca y en el barrier silicona para rellenar pequeños agujeritos que quedaban en las uniones).





El frente es crítico ya que ahí se agarra el parlante que es el que transmite las vibraciones, fijate los proyectos como Orión de Linkwitz como sujeta el parlante de medios, en este caso como es imposible hacer algo así, lo voy a amortiguar con silicona (12mm) y una capa de Barrier, ademas, los tornillos no van a agarrar directamente el mdf, sino que se agarran a unos pequeños bloques que están desacoplados del frente. 

La idea es que todas las resonancias estén los suficientes db´s abajo para que sean completamente inaudibles y no haya ninguna coloración causada por el bafle, ademas, que el mismo "cante" lo menos posible (de nuevo, encerrate en un cubo de mfd de 25mm de espesor y habla adentro, los que estén afuera te van a escuchar)

Hasta ahora es todo armado y carpinteria, cuando lleguemos al crossover ahí si se va a poner lindo jeje.

Vamos con el armado del frente, recuerden que el mismo es "hueco" y esta rellenado con silicona:

Detalle de todas las placas que conforman el frente:





Detalle de las primeras placas que se pegan y la capa amortiguante de 12mm de espesor (se rellena con silicona):





Una vez relleno de silicona lijamos y queda así:



Ya podemos unir la otra “mitad de frente”.



Detalle de la parte trasera del bafle con todos los refuerzos colocados, realmente es un tanque, y todavía falta una capa mas de material:

Ver el archivo adjunto 70874

Una vez terminado, le damos 3 o 4 manos de cola para aumentar mas fs y dar rigidez:

Ver el archivo adjunto 70875

 Los diámetros externos de los fresado quedaron en 104.6mm el del tweeter (el tweeter tiene 104.2mm) y 182.8mm el fresado del woofer (que tiene 182.2mm) hace mucho que no me quedaba tan bien un fresado, la luz justa:

Ver el archivo adjunto 70876

Para cambiar un poco de rumbo y hablar de otra cosa que no sea armado, adelantamoa un poco el tema del croosver, como quiero algo de referencia hay muchas cosas tener en cuenta como:

-Dispersión horizontal
-Dirección del lóbulo de radiación
-Que quede una respuesta plana
-Red de atraso para el tweeter que esta adelantado respecto al woofer
-Notch en la fs del tweeter ya que al no tener ferrofluido, el pico de Z es enorme y escuchable ya que estamos buscando la omnidireccionalidad cortando bastante abajo (no queda otra en un dos vias).
-Notch para aplanar al woofer ya que si bien, el cono es de cartón, se comporta como uno rígido y bastante complicado de filtrar, similar al kevlar pero no igual.
-Red para dejar en fase los transductores, que esta relacionada con la línea 3, de esta manera nos acercamos mas al rendimiento de un filtro activo, pero sin el quilombo de amplificadores, crossovers, etc.
-Eliminar las resonancias y acumulaciones de energía (mas que nada en el woofer).
-Estabilidad del lóbulo
-Fase coherente
-Etc.

Siempre hay que poner una junta entre el parlante y el bafle para que no se transmitan las vibraciones, estos Scan Speak ya traen una excelente junta, pero hay otro punto a mirar, los tornillos, por estos se pueden transmitir vibraciones indeseadas así que hay que intentar aminorar este esto. La solución mas simple fue separar la tuerca del tornillo con barrier para amortiguar, para que este no se dañe, agrande la superficie de apoyo con pequeños tacos de mdf. En fin, con las fotos se entiende mejor, pero antes ¿Alguien dijo compresión? 

Ver el archivo adjunto 66200

Detalle del agarre:

Ver el archivo adjunto 66202

Ver el archivo adjunto 66468

Ver el archivo adjunto 70410

Ver el archivo adjunto 66215

Adentro del bafle una vez encolado bien, podemos pegar las placas internas de barrier, queda así:

Ver el archivo adjunto 70877

A estas alturas pude hacer las primeras pruebas poco científicas de pegarle con los nudillos y escuchar que pasa, lo primero que llama la atención es que aplicando la misma fuerza que en otros bafles, suena mucho mas bajo, pero mucho mas bajo (a menos spl) y mas apagado, parece que va a funcionar bien el sistema. 
Ya falta poco para terminar con la etapa del armado del bafle para entrar en la etapa mas critica y donde mas fallan los diseños normalmente, el crossover, donde hay que tener un montón de consideraciones tanto acústicas como eléctricas, podemos tener los mejores transductores del mundo y un bafle muy bien armado, que si el crossover esta mal implementado, sonara mal, así de simple…

Pero ahora volvamos al armado:
Con los parámetros t/s que obtuvimos necesitamos un bafle de 46 litros para un Q de 0.707 como es un bafle enorme para un monitor, vamos a llegar a ese volumen por un método artificial que todos conocemos, con material absorbente.
Al añadir material absorbente dentro de la caja la compresión dentro de la misma pasa de ser de adiabática a isotérmica (recuerden que estos materiales transforman la energía acústica a térmica, no se asusten, nada se va a quemar, las variaciones de temperatura son mínimas) haciendo que el parlante “vea” un volumen mayor del que realmente hay, a mas absorbente y mas cantidad, mas volumen. Como ya se hablo antes, uno de los mejores absorbentes que hay es la lana de vidrio de 35kg/m3 (junto con el carbón activado, pero es muy difícil de trabajarlo), como tengo que aumentar un 100% el volumen tuve que agregar mucha, con lo cual obtuve otra ventaja, casi todas las longitudes de onda que salen para atrás del parlante son absorbidas eliminando las coloraciones que aparecen cuando estas rebotan y salen de nuevo por el cono (el mismo es casi transparente acústicamente hablando), tengo 30cm lineales de lana de vidrio atrás del parlante y 15cm arriba y abajo mas o menos, ya con 5 cm a partir de unos 150hz la onda es completamente absorbida, así que en este caso, la frecuencia baja bastante. Cerca del parlante no coloque por cualquier riesgo de compresión que se pueda generar.
Aprovechando el refuerzo interno, corte plaquitas de 20x20cm de lana de vidrio (tiene un espesor de 5cm) y las fui colocando con una mínima presión, mas compactadas al fondo y mas “liberadas” adelante”, paso las fotos para que vean como va quedando.
Además ya casi termino con las rejas protectoras (no tengo ganas que un niño venga y apriete un tweeter que sale un ojo de la cara), además del primer cableado para conectar el parlante y medir todos los parámetros que necesitamos para diseñar el crossover.

Ver el archivo adjunto 70412


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 5, 2012)

Una vez terminado el frente y la parte trasera debemos unir ambos, lijamos el frente de la caja interior que sobresale 2mm para que quede plana (recuerden que ademas hay varios refuerzos para aumentar la superficie de apoyo) y con mucha cola pegamos el frente (ponemos el frente en  algo plano y firme y con el mismo peso de la caja trasera tenemos la suficiente presión).

Una vez que tenemos el frente pegado queda mas o menos así:





Ver el archivo adjunto 66469

Ya podemos poner la bornera para arrancar con las pruebas:





Primeras mediciones, uno cuando compra este tipo de drivers de antemano sabe por todas las mediciones y review de los mismos que son excelentes, pero cuando los tenés en tus manos te entran 1000 dudas, por suerte se disiparon inmediatamente, ambos (tweeter y woofer) me dieron la mejor distorsión armónica que he medido y unos de los mejores CSD, en el tweeter el 2do armónico 50db debajo de la fundamental, 3er armónico esta 70db abajo de la fundamental , 4to 5to a -80db.... En el woofer igual, todo debajo de 50db y lo mas lindo es en baja frecuencia, donde la mayoría de los drivers andan en -20, -30db con suerte y este tiene el 2do y 3er armónico a -40db... sin palabras...
Los CSD igual, el del tweeter es impresionante, no tiene ninguna acumulación de energía en todo el espectro y además, no tiene ninguna ruptura (además de mantenerse plano) hasta 35khz (sirven para espantar murciélagos entre sus otras funciones). 
Como siempre, compare lo obtenido con otras paginas de mediciones (Zaph, Mark, Diyaudio, etc.) y son muyy parecidas.
Las graficas presentan cierto ripple ya que media a una distancia considerable, no le den mucha importancia.

subo solo las gráficas de un bafle ya que el otro es casi igual, si las quieren, avisen.

Función de transferencia y armónica del tweeter:

Ver el archivo adjunto 70878

csd del tweeter:

Ver el archivo adjunto 70879

función de transferencia y armónica del woofer:

Ver el archivo adjunto 70880

csd del woofer:

Ver el archivo adjunto 70881

A estas alturas escuche como suena un bafle solo (con un prototipo de cross), se que es completamente subjetivo y carece completamente de validez, mas todavía al escuchar un solo canal, pero, no se imaginan como viene esto, el nivel de detalle es simplemente increíble, fueron 4-5 minutos con pedazos de temas, en agudos… no tengo palabras, lo primero que pensé es que estaban a mas SPL que el resto de la gama, pero, con el filtro tenia una bobina que bajaba el nivel unos 4 db me parecía raro, medí, y no… estaba completamente plano, se escuchaba tan detallado que confunde… el resto de la gama… pfff es un microscopio, pero dejemos esto para cuando estén listas y vamos a la parte mas complicada del diseño que ya esta terminada para un bafle, el crossover.

Ya se había citado antes que hay que tener muchísimas cosas en cuenta al diseñar el crossover, las vamos a repasar y explicar por que son importantes:

-Dispersión horizontal, para que sea mas omnidirecciónal, si no cuidamos esto, la energía en la zona del punto de cruce y alrededores queda dispareja y el bafle irradia distinto en distintas direcciones, dando peor imagen y sonando menos agradable, para esto además, hay que tener en cuenta hasta donde irradian omnidireccionalmente los transductores, en mi caso, el woofer llega hasta 1800hz omnidireccionalmente, así que ese ya era mi punto superior para el crossover, mas alto, y horizontalmente iba a tener un valle en la respuesta a 30-45-60° si corto mas bajo, mejor, pero hay que analizar hasta donde aguanta bien el tweeter sin distorsionar audiblemente.

-Dirección del lóbulo de radiación: Esto casi ningún fabricante lo tiene en cuenta, para explicarlo rápidamente, el tweeter “emite” sonido desde un plano que esta adelantado al plano del woofer que es un cono hacia “adentro” del bafle.

Lo ideal es así (Po):

Ver el archivo adjunto 70882

Como ven, los puntos al estar en el mismo plano, si emiten sonido, este se suma en una línea recta entre los dos, osea perfectamente hacia delante.
Pero en un diseño clásico de bafle, donde el tweeter emite mas adelante que el woofer y ademas, arriba, pasa esto (Po se va para abajo):

Ver el archivo adjunto 70883

Haciendo que el lóbulo de radiación vaya al piso y no al punto de escucha, esto trae un montón de problemas ya que, lo ideal es tener el tweeter a la altura de las orejas o cerca, si hacemos esto, el lóbulo nos da en los pies, si subimos los bafles, el tweeter queda muy alto ¿Se entiende?
Hay cinco (si mal no recuerdo) formas de solucionar esto, unas mejores que otras, en este caso use la mejor como veremos mas adelante.

-Que quede una respuesta plana: Este es un punto importante en parte, lo ideal es que quede plano para que después juguemos con la respuesta como mas nos guste, pero si no queda 100% plano… se puede corregir así que no es para matarse, de todas formas, si queremos algo bien hecho, tiene que ser plano, ya de 1 tenemos un balance tonal correcto y no lo que pasa últimamente con la mayoría de los bafles comerciales que ecualizan la respuesta para que tengan “personalidad” y esto es un error.

-Como tenemos que cortar debajo de 1800hz y si es mas abajo mejor, el tweeter puede resonar a fs siendo audible, en este caso el tweeter es de otro mundo y este es un problema menor, si bien no tiene ferrofluido, la fs es bajísima (470hz), pero de todas formas le vamos a meter un notch para bajar mas las distorsiones.

-Al ser un woofer de cono rígido (si… papel rígido) normalmente tenemos rupturas a partir de unos 1000hz, justo antes del punto de cruce, haciendo que el diseño del cross sea un dolor de cabeza y es lo que mas nos va a dificultar que quede plana la respuesta. 

-Eliminar las resonancias y acumulaciones de energía: si tenemos una acumulación enorme a 2.5khz en el woofer, conviene cortar mas abajo, este no es el caso, pero puede pasar.

-Estabilidad del lóbulo: Si ponemos los componentes mal, las bobinas se acoplan entre si variando su inductancia y haciendo que el punto de cruce y las pendientes varíen, si pasa esto, la imagen empeora.

-Cuidar la impedancia: de nada sirve cumplir con todo lo anterior si la impedancia final es de 1 ohm, no va a haber ampli que aguante, aunque parezca mentira, esto limita mucho las cosas.

-Bajar las distorsiones: eligiendo el punto de cruce que las reduzca.

-etc.

Como ven, hay muchas cosas para tener en cuenta y al estar usando elementos reales con sus defectos, cumplir con todo perfectamente es imposible, no para este caso, sino para todos, hasta los bafles de u$300.000 tienen que sacrificar en algo y se diseña en base a distintos compromisos. De todas formas, vamos a intentar cumplir con todo.

El crossover del bafle 1 quedo así:

Ver el archivo adjunto 68212

Y la respuesta simulada así:

Ver el archivo adjunto 68213

¿raro no? Vamos por partes:

La rama de arriba es la del mid woofer y la de abajo la del tweeter, básicamente las partes son:

Arriba:

Rojo: El filtro en si, es un 2do orden electrico, pero que junto al circuito RL/RC (verde) se logra una pendiente de 24db/oct en la primera octava y luego cae a 36db/oct.
Verde: Deja plana la respuesta del woofer ya que el mismo tiene la ruptura apartir de 800hz, ademas de lo anterior citado

Abajo:

Rojo: idem woofer, 2do orden eléctrico
Azul: corrige una pequeña subida en la respuesta de 5 a 40KHZ 
Verde: atenuación del tweeter ya que es 6db mas sensible aprox.
Amarillo: la parte mas compleja, esta es la red de retrazo, retraza la señal que le llega al tweeter 125uS para que ambos transductores irradien desde el mismo plano y que el lóbulo de radiación salga para adelante y no para el piso, la macana de meter la red es que interactua con todos los otros componentes haciendo estragos en la respuesta, estuve una semana simulando para llegar a esto 
Marron: Notch a fs del tweeter, ya que se corto muy abajo (1600hz) y al tener un enorme pico en la impedancia y al no tener ferrofluido, resuena audiblemente (bue,,, apenas audiblemente).
Como dije antes, quedo un Linkwitz Riley 4to orden acústico en la primera octava y luego la respuesta es la de un filtro elíptico (cauer).

Para cuidar la dispersión horizontal y bajar las distorsiones al mínimo se corto lo mas bajo posible, el punto final elegido fue 1600hz. 
Además la topología del cross es rara, necesitaba buenas pendientes para que el tweeter no sufra de mas y matar la ruptura del woofer. Es muy similar a un filtro Cauer (Elíptico) pero no igual, también es similar a un filtro Chevyshev, pero de nuevo, no igual… Hablando acústicamente, en la primera octava para cada lado se comporta como un Linkwitz-Riley de 4to orden con todas las ventajas acústicas que esto conlleva, después la respuesta cae en picada a 36db\oct (6to orden) y se forman dos notchs, uno justo a fs del tweeter (eliminado la energía que le llega y así no resuena) y el otro a 4900hz donde no hace nada importante.
Ya tenemos un sistema omnidireccional, con excelente dispersión horizontal, y también arreglamos el problema de la resonancia del tweeter.
Pasemos a la dirección del lóbulo de radiación:
Como dijimos antes hay cinco métodos:
1ro: cambiar la pendiente del woofer o del tweeter, es el método mas usado (cuando rara vez se tiene esto en cuenta) si hacemos un poco mas pronunciada la pendiente del tweeter, el lóbulo sube, pero el cross deja de ser por ejemplo un LR perfecto.
2do: inclinar todo el bafle: es la solución que empleé en mis columnas, sacando el ángulo de inclinación (después explico como) del lóbulo, inclinamos la columna el mismo ángulo y listo, el problema es que si, el tweeter es muy direccional, los agudos van al techo y no a nuestros oídos…
3ro: inclinar solo el parlante: es una buena solución y hay muchos monitores que emplean este sistema, el tweeter apunta al punto de escucha y el parlante, que se supone que es omnidireccional hasta el punto de cruce, apunta hacia arriba, subiendo el lóbulo de radiación.
4to: Adelantar el woofer o retrazar el tweeter, retrazar el tweeter lo usa Klipsch y varias marcas mas, normalmente con bocinas exponenciales (al ser una bocina, el domo esta bastante atrás, acá puede pasar lo contrario, que el lóbulo se valla al techo). Si adelantamos el woofer podemos tener problemas de difracción con el tweeter por lo que no es muy empleado.
5to: retrazar con una red pasa-todo pasiva o activa la señal del tweeter, esta es la solución que elegí para este diseño ya que es la ideal, si empleamos bien la red, nos quedan los dos planos a la misma distancia del punto de escucha, apuntando el lóbulo directamente hacia nuestros oídos.
¿Cómo sabemos cuanto hay que retrazar la señal? Medimos dos impulsos, el del woofer y el del tweeter, vamos a ver que el del tweeter llega antes al mic que el otro, sacamos la diferencia de tiempo (en este caso 125uS) y calculando en base a la velocidad del sonido (336m\s aprox.) sacamos la distancia D=VxT, en mi caso 42mm, esto significa que el plano de radiación del woofer esta 42mm detrás del plano del tweeter (en los gráficos de mas arriba seria D2)y que el sonido que sale del woofer llega 125uS después que el del tweeter.
Aplicar la red en pasivo cuesta bastante (la pueden ver en el plano del cross, justo antes del notch del tweeter) ya que interfiere con todas las otras redes, pero después de mucho simular llegue a un buen resultado, la red atrasa 100uS los otros 25 los atrasa el mismo crossover en si.

¿Cuántos crossovers han visto con esto implementado? 

Para arreglar la ruptura del woofer, use una red LR\C que aplano la respuesta en parte cerca de la zona de cruce.

La impedancia quedo bastante bien, la mínima es 4ohm pero a 3khz lo cual es muy bueno.

Todas las consideraciones de ubicación de bobinas se tuvieron en cuenta para que no interfieran .


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 8, 2012)

Para las mediciones tuve que colocar los drivers de esta manera, el woofer a la bornera trasera y el tweeter lo conecte a dos cable que salen por los agujeros del woofer, no podemos medir f3, pero nos dice si esta bien hecho el crossover:

Ver el archivo adjunto 66462

Ver el archivo adjunto 66461

La respuesta medida es la siguiente:

[/COLOR]

Como dije antes, seguro me olvidaba de algo a la hora de diseñar un crossover, y si, me olvidaba algo bastante importante, la fase de reproducción de cada transductor! Esta debe ser igual o lo mas parecido entre ambos transductores en el punto de cruce, el problema es que con los filtros pasivos, los capacitores y bobinas nos mueven la fase para todos lados, por suerte, como vimos antes, con algunos artilugios lo podemos solucionar en buena parte como en este diseño…

Medimos fuera de eje para corroborar que la dispersión horizontal es la correcta en el punto de cruce y de paso, verificar la dispersión teóricamente excelente del tweeter. Antes que nada debo aclarar que los ángulos los tome a ojo, es solamente orientativo ya que, los 30° pueden ser 27° o 33°, y los 60° pueden ser 55° o 65°, la idea es que a cualquier ángulo en la zona del cruce (entre 1.2 y 2khz) la respuesta se mantenga lo mas plana posible o similar a la respuesta en eje. Lo ideal de esta medida es tomarla en campo libre ya que la reverberancia de la sala influye un poco en los resultados, pero como es ilustrativo, la influencia es mínima, las medidas son muy similares a las tomadas por otras personas con excelentes equipos de medición, y la verdad, no tenia ganas de sacar todo afuera... sirve para saber si esta todo ok. vuelvo a subir la respuesta a 0° ya que el crossover sufrió un pequeño cambio (ya esta contemplado en la foto anterior).

Respuesta a 0°

Ver el archivo adjunto 68214

Respuesta a 30°:



Respuesta a 45°:



Respuesta a 60°:



Respuesta a 90°:



Los dos bafles y están listos para su enchapado y pintura:



Las placas que me consiguió Maxi, están excelentes, dependiendo del angulo que se las mire cambian la tonalidad, estoy haciendo unas pruebas de laqueado para ver que terminación me gusta mas:



Ver el archivo adjunto 68423

Detalle de los avances en las terminaciones:

Una vez pegada el enchapado hay que lijar los bordes con mucha precaución ya que se astilla de nada, mas o menos queda así:

Ver el archivo adjunto 68419

Ver el archivo adjunto 68420

Una vez pegadas las dos placas, con la lija vamos lijando y “apretando” una placa contra la otra, de esta forma no se nota la unión entre ambas.
El frente doble fue un problema ya que es imposible usar el método anterior de ir lijando de a poco el canto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 68421

Tuve que cortarlo con una trincheta justo en el agujero que queda entre el frente y la parte trasera, meter una lija con una regla y con mucha paciencia dejar plano esta parte del enchapado .



Una vez pegadas todas las placas y lijados los bordes, pasamos a preparar la superficie, yo use lija del 250 y luego del 500, quedo así:





  Con el laqueado va tomando color realmente, el cedro boliviano es bastante claro que si bien es muy lindo, a mi me gusta mas “rojizo” decidí teñirlo un poco para que se oscurezca y resalte mas la veta, para teñirlo use 200ml de laca metacrílica, 1/3 de frasquito de tinta para laca “petrilac” color cedro y lo diluí con un 20% de diluyente especial para esta laca. La foto que viene a continuación no tiene nada de lija, solo la primera mano con laca teñida a pincel…. Realmente es excelente para dar terminaciones:


Ver el archivo adjunto 68457


  ¡menos mal que hice pruebas!

  Si bien el teñido quedo de 10, al darle varias manos de laca transparente, se va decolorando,  miren la diferencia entre la placa de prueba (una mano de tintura y 4 de laca transparente)y el bafle con solamente una mano de tintura:

 



  Por lo cual, lo voy a oscurecer de mas, calculo que unas tres manos, y luego unas cuatro de transparente para darle el acabado final, que estoy en duda entre satinado o brillante, de nuevo, la prueba es la que va a dar el veredicto de que queda mejor...
  Segunda mano de tintura y algo de lijado fino:





  Volviendo al trabajo, después de la segunda mano sin colorante le toco una lijada mas fuerte para ir alisando la superficie así queda mas parejo el pulido final:





Dejo foto de antes y después del pulido:


Ver el archivo adjunto 69403


  Para el pulido iba a usar la técnica de “pulido a muñeca” pero después de unas pruebas me gusto mas como quedaba con el método clásico, así que, si les interesa consiste en lijar con lijas cada vez mas finas y luego pulir con pasta, yo use:


    1- Lija del 300 (no past)
    2- Lija del 500 (no past)
    3- Lija del 1000 (con agua)
    4- Lija del 2000 (con agua)
    5- Pasta de pulir hasta que brille.


    Arrancamos con el frente, por suerte, al ser satinado necesita menos manos de pintura y laca 
  1ra mano:




  Paso los últimos avances, una vez pintado el frente de negro mate y dejarlo bien lijado (se ve gris no negro) aplicamos con pincel una mano de laca satinada a ambos bafles, inmediatamente, agarramos un rodillo y le pasamos a los dos bafles para que se satine, esperamos dos minutos, otra pasada de rodillo, esperamos, otra, esperamos otra... y así hasta que la laca esta semi seca y no se "empareja" sola, de esta forma queda bien satinada como van a ver en la imagen. En la imagen la laca esta todavía sin secar por lo que sale mas brillante, además de que el flash empeora las cosas, en vivo es mas apagado el satinado:





  La reja la hice de mdf de 12mm de espesor, acá tienen una foto de cómo queda:


Ver el archivo adjunto 66458


  Como ven no nada de otro mundo, pero cumple con su objetivo, la misma se agarra al bafle con cuatro PEGLOCK:





  Por ultimo, sacamos todo el papel y cinta que pusimos para proteger, limpiamos y la separación del frente (recuerden que queda 2mm adelantado) la rellenamos con silicona negra.
  Mas o menos queda así:


Ver el archivo adjunto 69975


  Se que no es la mejor redacción pero creo que se citan todos los puntos importantes, no tengo problemas en que los copien siempre y cuando no sea con fines comerciales, cualquier duda que tengan pregunten, pueden usar lo que cito acá para armar otro tipo de bafle con las mismas técnicas también.
  Por último dejo los archivos con los planos, ahí están todas las medidas, los corte, consideraciones especiales, etc. En fin, todo lo necesario para clonarlos.
  Lamentablemente me quede sin cámara de fotos por un mes (pero tal vez vuelva una DSLR jeje) pero apenas la tenga subo una tira de imágenes del bafle terminado con su reja, solo por eso arranco el post de que todavía no esta terminado el proyecto, pero es solo un detalle, solamente no tengo fotos de las rejas con la tela puesta, nada mas.
  Espero que les sea útil, en este diseño intervino mucha gente que sabe realmente mucho y la verdad es que el objetivo se cumplió ampliamente, tenemos un sistema de referencia con un nivel de distorsiones que no se ven muy a diario, es simplemente impresionante escucharlos (no voy a hacer apreciaciones subjetivas), realmente si el lamentablemente gran gasto que hay que hacer no es mucho problema, los recomiendo ampliamente.


  Saludos!

Planos completos, si alguien no tiene Autocad para abrirlo, favor de avisar y lo subo en fotos (que es bastante menos practico).


----------



## Cacho (Abr 11, 2012)

Felicitaciones por el proyecto, una belleza.

------
El resto de las imágenes que están acá sirven para "emparchar" problemas en el hilo. No son mías ni tengo relación con ellas.


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 11, 2012)

Mil gracias cacho por la ayuda con el post, la verdad es que sin intervención de la moderación hubiera sido imposible.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 12, 2012)

De nada.
Siempre es un gusto colaborar en hilos como este.

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 14, 2012)

Excelente, leía y leía y, en mi mente, no paraba de felicitarte y admirarte con cada paso. Me entusiasma ese nivel de detalle que tienes en el trabajo. De verdad que quedaron hermosos. 

Gracias por compartir con nosotros todo el proyecto. 

Imagino que para ti no hay mejor compensación que escucharlos terminados. 

Sentarse y reproducir un buen concierto y después que se acabe el mundo si quiere, ya habré vivido.


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 15, 2012)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Excelente, leía y leía y, en mi mente, no paraba de felicitarte y admirarte con cada paso. Me entusiasma ese nivel de detalle que tienes en el trabajo. De verdad que quedaron hermosos.
> 
> Gracias por compartir con nosotros todo el proyecto.
> 
> ...



jaja si, es mas o menos así, es recontra subjetivo, pero escuchar música en algo que armaste vos tiene otro color, y eso ayuda a nuestra predisposición a la hora de encender el equipo.
Ademas, tengo que aceptarlo, amo la ciencia y la tecnología, por mas que no suenen me gusta verlos, analizarlos, pensar como podría mejorarlos, etc.
Y por último, da gusto que algo que hiciste en el living de tu dpto y en un balcón tenga unos niveles de distorsión tan bajos que andan entre los mejores del mundo 

Ahora mas que seguir armando bafles, por un tiempo voy a arrancar con un nuevo proyecto, quiero armar un transductor, seguramente un tweeter y ver a que puedo llegar, barato no va a ser, pero en el camino voy a aprender mucho seguramente, ademas va a ser algo bien brutal 

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (May 10, 2012)

Fotos ya terminados:

Ver el archivo adjunto 72524


----------



## 2SC2922 (May 11, 2012)

Excelente trabajo Juan, se nota en cada proyecto siempre la voluntad de progreso y mejora continua, y bueno los resultados están a la vista.


----------



## alfredito2010 (Sep 5, 2012)

muy bueno juan te felicito !!! quedaron impresionantes


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 5, 2012)

Gracias Alfredito


----------



## atico5007 (Sep 6, 2012)

Digamos que tal como está presentado, además de la explicación y de la calidad del proyecto que este seńor es un verdadero Master en gabinetes! Que trabajo de excelencia Che! Felicitaciones juanfilas.
Mira que uno da vueltas por foros en busca de experiencias de otros para tener una idea de como encarar un proyecto, de sacar ideas y aprender y demás .. Pero un paso a paso así , y con el resultado a la vista no se encuentra así nomas!
Gracias por la generosidad de compartir semejante trabajo. 
No imagino que valor tendría algo así hecho comercialmente pero sospecho que mucho y además dudo que siquiera alguien se proponga a fabricar eso en serie...
Una cosita... Como suenan? ;-)


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 7, 2012)

atico5007 dijo:


> Digamos que tal como está presentado, además de la explicación y de la calidad del proyecto que este seńor es un verdadero Master en gabinetes! Que trabajo de excelencia Che! Felicitaciones juanfilas.
> Mira que uno da vueltas por foros en busca de experiencias de otros para tener una idea de como encarar un proyecto, de sacar ideas y aprender y demás .. Pero un paso a paso así , y con el resultado a la vista no se encuentra así nomas!
> Gracias por la generosidad de compartir semejante trabajo.
> No imagino que valor tendría algo así hecho comercialmente pero sospecho que mucho y además dudo que siquiera alguien se proponga a fabricar eso en serie...
> Una cosita... Como suenan? ;-)


 
Suenan como tienen que sonar, fielmente tanto a nivel distorsiones lineales, no lineales y espaciales. 
Creo que esta foto te va a sacar tus dudas:

Ver el archivo adjunto 78848

Fue una comparativa de un instrumento real vs estos monitores, de los 8 mas o menos que hicimos la escucha, ninguno pudo notar cuando sonaba el instrumento y cuando los monitores 

Por el tema del costo, es muy elevado, pero si consideramos que duraran muuuchos años con nosotros... valen la pena.

Gracias por tus comentarios, espero que a muchos les sea útil el diseño.


----------



## atico5007 (Sep 7, 2012)

Jajaaaa! Bueníiiiisimooo! Que zarpado! Si hacen otra escucha me gustaría participar.Claro que aportaría unos buenos tintos si es que sirven como pasaporte-soborno!
Saludos y mas éxitos!


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 7, 2012)

atico5007 dijo:


> Jajaaaa! Bueníiiiisimooo! Que zarpado! Si hacen otra escucha me gustaría participar.Claro que aportaría unos buenos tintos si es que sirven como pasaporte-soborno!
> Saludos y mas éxitos!



El mejor soborno que podes traer son unas cervezas pero, se acepta cualquier brebaje 
Simplemente organicen una juntada y yo veo que pólvora llevar


----------



## LuisTesla (Sep 11, 2012)

Simplemente una verdadera Tesis.

 La comparación con el instrumento real, en mi opinión la manera mas objetiva de juzgar el resultado


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 11, 2012)

LuisTesla dijo:


> Simplemente una verdadera Tesis.
> 
> La comparación con el instrumento real, en mi opinión la manera mas objetiva de juzgar el resultado



mmm no te creas que es demasiado objetiva esta prueba, acordate que tengo un procesador haciendo "magia" por ahí escondido y puede hacer magia con casi cualquier caja potable...igual esta buena la comparativa para pasar un buen rato y matar mitos pitufos..
La forma mas objetiva de darse cuenta que son buenas es midiéndolas  y las mediciones me demuestran eso, que son las cajas con las distorsiones mas bajas que he escuchado.


----------



## LuisTesla (Sep 12, 2012)

Haaa con el "procesador",  claro alli cambian las cosas. 

  Todavia no he tenido la opurtunidad de enchapar ninguna caja, he estado averiguando sobre el tema, consigo desde tiras de chapas hasta hojas de chapa (estas ultimas bastantes costosas).

 Me ofrecen el enchapado pre-encolado y el crudo. El primero para aplicarlo directamente con una plancha o pistola de calor haciendo presión. El que viene crudo me dicen que use cemento de contacto. Vos que tecnica usaste para para pegar el enchapado?. A mi no me convence el pre-encolado.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 12, 2012)

Yo uso cemento de contacto diluido pero sin calor, simplemente la voy poniendo desde una equina con muuuucha paciencia.

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 13, 2012)

ivan010 dijo:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> Yo tuve la suerte de escuchar estos parlantes, la verdad que son muy buenos. Excelente construcción.
> 
> ...



Si querés que se escuche igual que un instrumento frente tuyo, si o si tenés que ecualizar ya que, dependiendo de la sala la respuesta optima cambia (y mucho) por lo que no podes poner las cajas por mas buenas que sean y que suene parecido.
Después tenés el quilombo en graves que te hace la sala, por mas que este tratada, ahí también el procesador hace milagros que las cajas solas no pueden, un bafle tiene un montón de limitaciones, por supuesto, si yo pongo estos bafles sin eq suenan muy muy bien, pero si buscas la perfección lamentablemente hay que gastar en un procesador de audio, no queda otra...
Saludos!


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Sep 25, 2012)

muy buenos monitores,pero me interesaron las torres que salieron en las fotos  podrías colocar una foto?,porque el tweeter y el midrange están descentrados?


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 25, 2012)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> muy buenos monitores,pero me interesaron las torres que salieron en las fotos podrías colocar una foto?,porque el tweeter y el midrange están descentrados?


 
Si estan desentrados y es todo un desarrollo distinto, suenan muy muy bien, pero si me das a elejir ahora... me quedo con los transductores alineados, hace mas simple el crossover 

Por ahí en fotos de bafles hechos en casa hay algunas fotos, si encuentro subo mas, todavia no los termino 

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 9, 2012)

Hoy por fin me puede poner a afinar el equipo de audio  tenia dos problemas que molestaban bastante, el primero era la mesita que esta al frente del televisor que causaba una anulación irreparable y el segundo la altura de los monitores, el primero fue fácil de solucionar, chau mesa jaja, ahora no puedo apoyar ahí la cerveza y la picadeli, pero bue... armaré una para los costados del sillón.
El segundo problema hoy no lo pude resolver ya que cualquier intento de subir los monitores generaban un WAF muy muy negativo con lo cual, tuve que arregar en base a eq.
Otro problema que me venia trayendo problemas era la anulación del piso  especialmente al escuchar el bajo, hay una zona que el piso molestaba bastante por lo que de nuevo, con ajustes finos y mucha paciencia mas que mal pude corregir, la respuesta en el punto de escucha es la siguiente:

(ojo que la escala va de a 5db no de a 10db como viene por defecto  )



Es un MICROSCOPIO literalmente, hace mucho no escuchaba algo que suene remotamente parecido a un auricular bien afinado, si bien no es tan dulce como antes, no vuelvo a la vieja respuesta con bbcdip ni en ped* realmente sorprende, estoy chocho 

pd: vean como tuve que matar los agudos después de 15khz por lo brillante de la sala 

Saludos!


----------

